# PLL Case recognition



## speedpicker (Jul 5, 2011)

Having followed the guide to "Getting faster with Fridrich method" I find myself at the stage where I should learn full PLL (26.91 pb, 34.72 avg of 5). 

My cross sucks (practicing with my eyes shut to improve, keep losing track of the last piece) and my F2L lookahead needs work (can do metronome comfortably at around 72-80 bpm, slowly working it up). 

Having looked atall the last layer algs, it (as a beginner) seems like a huge amount of info, but without a context: I for one cannot glance at the edges of the LL and translate that to arrows in my head to identify the case, as shown in all the PLL guides I have seen. Chatting with other cubers, they tell me that PLLs are recognised by patterns of key features (headlights etc), and badmephistos video was very useful in clarifying what to look for.

I felt that this information could do with summarising in some form, and I have produced a document to help in quick recognition of PLL cases (for people beginning transition from 4 LLL, so all four edges are involved), key features and where they are located, orientation of the U layer for algorithm execution, and the associated alorithms (from badmephisto) that solve each case.

I have organised these cases by ease of recognition, and encourage people to learn them in stages as your recognition of the case improves. Solve f2l, identify the case (J, G, A etc) and then execute the algo if you have learnt it already, execute 2 look if you haven't. In this way, you are getting recognition practice even if you haven't learned the algorithm yet.

After you have mastered the information in the document, look up Andy Klise's document on identifying PLL from two edges, this seems the next logical step to improving your recognition. Also watch Badmephistos vids, they are all great.

Anyway, hope this helps some people.

speedpicker

Hope this helps a few people

I hope some people out there find this document useful, let me know if there are any improvements I can make.

speedpicker


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 5, 2011)

This is neat, but I much prefer being able to recognize PLLs with only F and R-face stickers.

Your document itself is well presented, but the approach is not my favorite.

Good job,
Stachu


----------



## RaresB (Jul 5, 2011)

Its a well presented and thought out guide. Should be good for people who are confused, but like how others have pointed out (more like other) the method is not as efficient. Personally I don't like pll recog guides as recognition is naturally developed through continual practice


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 5, 2011)

i dont agree w/ your reg for e and f


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 6, 2011)

Neat, thanks for the document.


----------

